# Not actualy RC, but...



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

You guys have to see this... Perticularly if your a Ferrari fan, or even like Ferrari cars just a little bit...

http://www.michaelp.org/photos/cars/ferrari312.ram

This guy built a scale model that has a working engine and transmission... basicly it would be drivable if you could find someone/something small enough to drive it... Apparently built the whole thing from scratch, and took like 15 years to build it...

Truely amazing...


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Here is a link to some still photos of that car...

http://www.fineartmodels.com/e/super/ferrari/index.htm


----------



## Luckyman4 (Sep 26, 2001)

OMG! Enzo must be smiling up there in Ferrari heaven! What a labor of love to make that working scale model - Holy Cow, Sports Fans!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sean cant drive (Feb 22, 2004)

that thing is cool as hell


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

All I can say is "WOW!"


----------



## Barooose (May 31, 2002)

That is unbelievable. Right down to the stain on the shift Knob from the drivers glove and a little patina of rust on the exhaust pipes. But I can't get Realplayer to work. Am I missing something? I really want to hear this thing sing.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*What?*



Barooose said:


> That is unbelievable. Right down to the stain on the shift Knob from the drivers glove and a little patina of rust on the exhaust pipes. But I can't get Realplayer to work. Am I missing something? I really want to hear this thing sing.


Yeah you're missing something. It even sounds real. Unlike the decidedly 2 stroke sound of an Conley 1/4 scale V8. That thing is unbelievable. I wonder if mini me could fit in it? Hmm Maybe that could be his car in the next Austin Powers adventure.?????


----------



## Barooose (May 31, 2002)

I did some more digging and this link seems to work. http://www.michaelp.org/photos/cars/ferrari312.ram

Wow.


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

WOW thats amazing


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

People around me that I've shown the video seem to always ask... Why? Why would someone spend 15 years building a working scale model of a car like that? I must admit I don't understand why... but man that is cool... 

At some point in the video, they say something about that he had to make 'molds' of every part... Got me thinking and wondering if this is truely a one off model, or if there is some possiblity that it could put into production as a kit or something...

Now if it were ever to be a kit, it'd probably be way more expensive then I'd ever be willing to pay for, but then it might at least be a possible explination for WHY, someone might be willing to go to the trouble to make that thing...

What would really be 1000% cooler would be if that guy would make the thing work via RC, and then drive the thing around a track. I'd like to hear it going through the gears, etc...

For sure the fact that the motor is really a four stroke motor makes it sound amazing... The engine alone could probably be a interesting 'kit' if it were available to buy...


----------

